# PLEASE post a link to any business or site you wish to mention or discuss



## The DVC Moderators

From the DIS Guidelines:

*7. ADVERTISING*
_The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen._ ...

We do welcome discussion of DIS advertisers/sponsors as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about. *When suggesting competitors of any DIS sponsor or advertiser, please just post a link to the website for that business.* The link will serve as a useful means for others to find that site. In the event that the link is replaced in part (or in whole) by ***, it simply means that the site word filter has been allowed to do it's job properly. Please don't attempt to bypass the intent of the filter by creatively trying to post links or other information about that site or business.

Suggestion that DIS advertisers and sponsors have influence over how the forums are run is far from the truth. They are provided advertising space on the DIS and, if they have registered usernames, will have an "Approved Advertiser" icon in their profile. Otherwise, they play no role in what may be posted on the DIS about them or their competitors.

From the DIS Guidelines:

*FILTERED WORDS, NAMES and URLS*

_The DIS is a privately owned web site and we reserve the right to restrict any outside commercial ventures at our discretion. We will not discuss the reasons behind why specific websites are filtered and any discussion regarding the word filter may be deleted._

Here are some of the DVC resale brokers often mentioned on the DIS:

DVC Resale Market (A DIS sponsor) - http://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
The Timeshare Store - http://www.dvc-resales.com
Fidelity Resales - http://www.fidelityresales.com/
DVC by Resale - http://www.dvcbyresale.com/
Selling Timeshares - http://www.sellingtimeshares.net
DVC Magic Resales - http://www.DVCmagicresales.com

Here are few other options for DVC resale purchases:

Timeshare Users Group - http://www.tug2.net (Also a great resource for information about other Timeshare programs)
Timesharing Today - http://www.tstoday.com
Redweek - http://www.redweek.com
Ebay - http://www.ebay.com

...and here are some other sites frequently posted on the DIS DVC Forums:

Monera Financial (A DIS sponsor) - http://www.MoneraFinancial.com
DVC Rental Store (A DIS sponsor) - http://www.DVCRentalStore.com
Owners Locker - http://www.ownerslocker.com
DVC Request - http://www.DVCrequest.com
DVC News - http://www.DVCNews.com

*If you wish to promote a business or site not mentioned in this post or without posting a link, please recognize that you will be doing so at your own risk.*

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Huskerpaul

https://*******.com


----------



## Huskerpaul

x


----------



## Nursemanit

x


----------



## mattw0640

Testing for **********.com


----------



## Jlo85

X


----------



## KimMcGowan

Testing for *************.com


----------



## The_MT

Checking dvcstore.com


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

So what kind of businesses can advertise?


----------

